# Account temporarily disabled due to incident report



## Marcogemini (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm relatively new to this, I've been driving during the last days and now I can't because my driver profile is deactivated, I had an incident with other car, I made a wrong turn and hit it's mirror, fortunely it was a minor incident just a broken mirror and no one injured, my passenger just told me she's gonna schedule another ride because she was late, and the other person in the car was also fine, I just gave her $40 for her mirror because the car was her friend's and she didn't have a driver licence so she didn't want problems with the police, so that's why I just decided to pay for, and nothing else to add she just left, the passenger had the ride and I ended empty till now, so no injured, no police actions involved or insurance needed, a minor incident that just ended my driving day, next day in the morning Lyft called to inform them about the situation I sent them the photos of my vehicle, just little scratches I've already removed using wax, and sent them the report, my account still deactivated, you cannot call them, you send them emails to the support team or safety line and they responds a plenty of hours later, I wasted two productive driving days, with a lot of debts and stuff to pay and Lyft as my current main source for living, I'm very disappointed and desperate, and I don't really know if someone here can tell me how can I solve this.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shoulda cancelled the pax ride

And not reported anything


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Yeap, minor incident, no one was hurt, pax left. Not a thing to report. So why did you report it to lyft?!

What was going through your mind? What was your intention? Just curious...


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Well i had this happened to me and after i e-mail the pictures they activated my account within 2 hrs since it was very minor fender bender and all i had was a scratch on front bumper. 
What have they said in thr response? 
Find out if thy want your car inspected by thr authorized facility , if they E-mailing you back then thr must be some explanations is thr.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

lol

Jeez louise. Its because youre a liability in their eyes. Haha. Even if you were delivering sandwiches. Youd be a liability. For whomever put that ham and cheese in your backseat. But you have people. 

Usually lyft and uber are the ones to blame. Sometimes pax. But in this case. Its all you brother


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I was deactivated and then reactivated about month and a half after accident. In my case it took so long because police report takes so long to show up. Somebody from legal department looked at the report and told me I am fine, she will forward it to customer service for activation. I was not at fault.
In your case since you like driving so much - go to Uber . In a week you'll be picking up drunk customers again.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Unfortunately, because your passenger was in the car at the time Lyft will have to investigate to make sure that your version of events are accurate. Expect them to take at least a week maybe two. They will take their sweet time. I would sign up for Uber so that you have another ride share platform to work on. If you drive consistently you can expect minor incidents and passenger complaints that will cause Uber or Lyft to deactivate you. It's always good to have a back up ride share company to work for while you are waiting on the other to reactivate you.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Marcogemini said:


> I'm relatively new to this, I've been driving during the last days and now I can't because my driver profile is deactivated, I had an incident with other car, I made a wrong turn and hit it's mirror, fortunely it was a minor incident just a broken mirror and no one injured, my passenger just told me she's gonna schedule another ride because she was late, and the other person in the car was also fine, I just gave her $40 for her mirror because the car was her friend's and she didn't have a driver licence so she didn't want problems with the police, so that's why I just decided to pay for, and nothing else to add she just left, the passenger had the ride and I ended empty till now, so no injured, no police actions involved or insurance needed, a minor incident that just ended my driving day, next day in the morning Lyft called to inform them about the situation I sent them the photos of my vehicle, just little scratches I've already removed using wax, and sent them the report, my account still deactivated, you cannot call them, you send them emails to the support team or safety line and they responds a plenty of hours later, I wasted two productive driving days, with a lot of debts and stuff to pay and Lyft as my current main source for living, I'm very disappointed and desperate, and I don't really know if someone here can tell me how can I solve this.


Unless you are messed up physically, don't bother driving for these rideshare maggots. I am stuck with these bloodsuckers for now, but hope to get out of it. Liars and scammers!


----------

